# Help me decide on new AVR



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I'm long overdo for a receiver upgrade, my current Denon is nearing eight years old. My big requirements are that it supports 4K (future proof), L/R pre-amp outputs, and has good room EQ. I have it narrowed down to two choices and I'd really like to get the Onkyo NR818 since it has Audyssey XT32 but it's more money than I'd like to spend. If I were to settle for regular old XT, there are half a dozen options and I'd save a few hundred bucks.

Help me decide!

Edit: ended up with the TX-NR818 :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In the price range the Onkyo 818 cant be beat, XT32 THX certification, and given Onkyos reputation for getting very good power output its a win win.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> In the price range the Onkyo 818 cant be beat, XT32 THX certification, and given Onkyos reputation for getting very good power output its a win win.


+1 - if I were looking for a AVR for my HT right now, I would more than likely go with the 818. However, for the odd-shaped room, I truly believe the Sherwood 972 with Trinnov is a great choice - despite the clunky remote and a couple quirks.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I was looking at a refurb R-972 for $500, new for $600. I was really tempted by that and Trinnov, what held me back is reading about some occassional HDMI issues and no official 4K support.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

fusseli said:


> I was looking at a refurb R-972 for $500. I was really tempted by that and Trinnov, what held me back is reading about the so-so HDMI capabilities and no official 4K support.


That is unfortunately one of the quirks - there always seems to be a delay when swapping devices or from 480 to 1080 on the cable box. 

And, the fact that is does not officially support 4k is why I voted for the 818.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I think unless you already have a strong preference for the Marantz (some just like how they "sound" better than Onkyo), you'll find the 818 very tough to beat. Just speaking for myself (my Denon is going on around 10 years), I'd put the little extra in to get what I really wanted, and hope it lasts me another 10 years, rather than saving a little more up front and possibly replacing sooner. 

Some would prefer more-frequent less-costly upgrades to get the newest tech, and that's a valid approach too. I just know that I won't have the chance to upgrade many big-ticket items very often ("didn't we just buy one of those?"), and would rather make the most of the chances I do get.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> In the price range the Onkyo 818 cant be beat, XT32 THX certification, and given Onkyos reputation for getting very good power output its a win win.


I agree, I think that Onkyo's reputation stands above Marantz.

Not saying that Marantz is bad, but I've been mostly happy with Onkyo gear.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Both the TX-NR818 and the SR5007 are very well-equipped AVRs. What stands out for me, at a glance:
- the Onkyo has MultEQ XT32, dual HDMI outputs and more power;
- the 5007 has multi-channel analogue inputs.

Although I'm a very satisfied Marantz SR6003 owner, if I were shopping for a new AVR and I could afford it, I'd buy the Onkyo. If I couldn't afford it, I'd very happily "settle" for the Marantz.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

My vote if for the Onkyo as well for all the reasons mentioned and for my personal experiences with Marantz vs Onkyo products in the past. Not that Marantz products are bad but they lean towards the softer side of sound which can be great for classical and jazz but a little dull for movies and rock. I prefer the more forward sound of Onkyo which doesn't go over to the shrill side, just not so laid back like Marantz. 

I do really like the Sherwood 972, Trinnov is one slick technology. The quirks, while they are worth living with for the SQ, can be too much for some which I completely understand.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I am deciding on an 818 myself, however I am concerned with the longevity of onkyo products. I have seen lots of issues with HDMI cards flaking out. Maybe they got that bug fixed. I am considering a Denon now. they do pack a lot of features into the onkyo at a very attractive price point however.


----------



## jpopperez (Oct 14, 2012)

That's why when I bought a new receiver I didn't get onkyo lasted three and a half years that's it I bought a 4 year service plan on my new one. Onkyo is real nice but to she'll out money and have it break down....


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

fschris said:


> I have seen lots of issues with HDMI cards flaking out. Maybe they got that bug fixed. .





jpopperez said:


> That's why when I bought a new receiver I didn't get onkyo lasted three and a half years that's it I bought a 4 year service plan on my new one. Onkyo is real nice but to she'll out money and have it break down....


You have to remember that Onkyo sells almost twice as many receivers as any of the other manufacturers so the complaints may seem to be more than what is normal. The so called "bad HDMI boards" and "Heat issues" is a very small percentage and Onkyos do get warmer due to the much stronger amplification section that are in them so care must be taken not to place inside a cabinet, on or under other heat generating equipment.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Tony's right.

Onkyo did have an issue at one time with a bad cable but they handled it for people who were not even under warranty anymore. I have owned over 5 Onkyo products and only 1 needed repair which was also related to the bad cable I already mentioned.

I had a bad experience with a Onkyo receiver when loss-less audio first came out but I am happy I did not give up on the brand. IMHO Onkyo/Integra has surpassed both Denon and Marantz in my system in terms of movie performance, Denon/Marantz are solid music performers though but not exactly better than Onkyo/Integra, just different.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

that's encouraging to hear about onkyo. also very true there are twice as many out there so a small problem could be blown out of proportion on the interwebs! the 818 I bet will be a huge seller with all its features.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Wow, overwhelming support for the Onkyo. Looks like I better save up some extra cash and go that route! The XT32 is what has me the most excited, it's going to be a big change going from nothing to that.

My current Denon has served me quite well for years now, and sounds amazing, and will continue to do so in my computer room. I'm try not to be a brand fanboy so I look forward to giving another brand a shot.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Good plan Fusseli. As I mentioned, I'm running a 10 year old Denon now, which has never had issues. My brother has an 8 or 9 year old Onkyo which has also worked perfectly. As I understand it at the time I bought mine, Denon were coming out with very robust (and underrated) amps. I have read that lately it isn't the case as much, and Onkyo power is at least as good if not better. Without proper measured test results its all hearsay, but things change from year to year and model to model, so you can't always rely on brand name quality being consistent. A smart consumer does what you're doing and asks questions and reads up on things.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

My Onkyo 809 has been stellar and I've never had a problem with it. Certainly happy I followed the advice given when I made my upgrade.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Owen Bartley said:


> As I understand it at the time I bought mine, Denon were coming out with very robust (and underrated) amps. I have read that lately it isn't the case as much, and Onkyo power is at least as good if not better.


That's exactly why I got my first Denon as well! I'd be skeptical of any judgements on them and I wouldn't hesitate to go Denon again if they had the feature blend in the price range that I'm looking for.

All of the talk about AVRs sounding "warmer" or being better for a certain type of music is heresay, too  20-20Khz at <.1% THD are all I bother to look at. Then when you quickly realize that all AVRs fall into the same general range, only varying by tens of watts (maybe a dB in maximum output SPL), the quick realization comes that an AVR integrated amp is about as good as any. Save for the HTIB and Walmart junk. Then again you can pick those out by their 100W ratings... at 10% THD.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

fusseli said:


> All of the talk about AVRs sounding "warmer" or being better for a certain type of music is heresay, too  20-20Khz at <.1% THD are all I bother to look at. Then when you quickly realize that all AVRs fall into the same general range, only varying by tens of watts (maybe a dB in maximum output SPL), the quick realization comes that an AVR integrated amp is about as good as any. Save for the HTIB and Walmart junk. Then again you can pick those out by their 100W ratings... at 10% THD.


Ouch :sad:

Heresay? Makes you wonder why we all just don't buy the same receiver if they all sound the same onder:


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

sub_crazy said:


> Ouch :sad:
> 
> Heresay? Makes you wonder why we all just don't buy the same receiver if they all sound the same onder:


Different sound is accomplished from different processing of the signal, such as from: tone controls, surround modes, room correction, etc. Amplifier channels themselves hardly change how something sounds, if at all. We are talking modern AVRs here, not old tube amps.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

fusseli said:


> Different sound is accomplished from different processing of the signal, such as from: tone controls, surround modes, room correction, etc. Amplifier channels themselves hardly change how something sounds, if at all. We are talking modern AVRs here, not old tube amps.


All those things make a difference, it is also how the designer chooses to implement them. Your right that we are not talking about tube amps but we are talking about AVR's which include the pre and amp stages all in one to create a sound and there not all the same. 

IME I have demoed 2 to 3 different receivers in my system at various times, all calibrated to the same levels. Some were so close you could not hear a difference but others either possessed a more laid back sound or a forward sound that could be grating to listen to. I would normally keep a receiver I was demoing in my system for at least a week or 2 before switching out to the other so I could get a good feel for how it sounds. 

Sorry if you feel that receivers that have a "warmer" or sound better for certain types of music is just heresay but IME that was the case. 

We just have a difference of opinion, I respect yours, I hope you respect mine.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

When I am talking about an amp influencing sound, I am mostly talking about an amp preserving flat FR as well as neutral phase contribution. Having more RMS power, more available transient power, etc. can sure separate one amp's sound from the next. Not to mention other things that are up for discussion such as damping factor.

At any rate, our own two ears are indeed the bottom line :T


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Everyone will have a different impression of how things sound, and I would guess that the actual amplifiers don't colour the sound too much, but the processing and preamp stages of different manufacturers probably do. There are definitely people who seem to prefer the "sound" of Marantz receivers for more music-focused systems. Whether you call it "warm", "forward", "bright", etc., I think there is something different going on from brand to brand, and some people are more alert to the differences than others... some speakers may bring it out more than others, and I think we have all seen gear that pairs up better or worse in the past.

In any case, there should be equipment in the right flavour for everyone out there! For me, taking the step from a 10 year old 6.1 system to an Audyssey EQ'ed 7.2 or 9.2 setup would probably be a big enough difference that the subtleties between manufacturers would be lost, but there are those with keener ears than mine who may be able to differentiate between brands right away. My selection for my next receiver will probably rely more on the specific feature set I'm looking for than the particular sound of the unit, but I guess I can't say for sure until I've tried some out. In the end, just make sure you have something you're happy with, and enjoy using. :T


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

I also have an aging Denon receiver (3805) and wished that the latest 3xxx class receivers has Audyssey Xt32. I have a friend who's got a Onkyo receiver that was purchased about four years ago and that product has been working flawlessly for him for quite some time. I forget the model number but it was one of the first to support HDMI 1.3 and so far, there's been no problems. Even when he got a Samsung 3D TV later on and I was concerned about compatibility, the Onkyo has not had any passthru issues. Very well made and well sounding.


----------



## erazz (Oct 12, 2012)

I bought my Onkyo Tx-nr809 last year and am very pleased with it. No problems so far and i like the osd it is very easy to use and it sounds great. It is a beast and i am very glad the shipping was free (it is #50 in the packaging).


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

fschris said:


> I am deciding on an 818 myself, however I am concerned with the longevity of onkyo products. I have seen lots of issues with HDMI cards flaking out. Maybe they got that bug fixed. I am considering a Denon now. they do pack a lot of features into the onkyo at a very attractive price point however.


I've seen far too many posts of disgruntled Onkyo users who's receivers quit on them and additionally being slapped across the face by poor customer support by Onkyo.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

3dbinCanada said:


> I've seen far too many posts of disgruntled Onkyo users who's receivers quit on them and additionally being slapped across the face by poor customer support by Onkyo.


also keep in mind.. it may seem like a lot of 'disgruntled' onkyo buyers but who knows, maybe they sold 10,000 of them? sometimes forums and complaints can get a little overboard! sometimes the price point is worth the risk...maybe? I still am considering that 818... even with some of the bugs out there.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

fschris said:


> also keep in mind.. it may seem like a lot of 'disgruntled' onkyo buyers but who knows, maybe they sold 10,000 of them? sometimes forums and complaints can get a little overboard! sometimes the price point is worth the risk...maybe? I still am considering that 818... even with some of the bugs out there.


I believe Yamaha is till top dog in AVR sales and I see far fewer posts with Yamaha troubles then I do with Onkyo. I'm not saying its a bad sounding unit but I'm saying that relaibily is an issue.. similar to NAD which I'm quite fond of.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a Yamaha unit a RX v665... I have a couple complaints


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

fschris said:


> I have a Yamaha unit a RX v665... I have a couple complaints


:rofl:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

3dbinCanada said:


> I believe Yamaha is till top dog in AVR sales and I see far fewer posts with Yamaha troubles then I do with Onkyo. I'm not saying its a bad sounding unit but I'm saying that relaibily is an issue.. similar to NAD which I'm quite fond of.


That was the case 10 years ago but Onkyo has taken over the lead by almost two to one. Yamaha make a solid receiver but in the last few years they just dont offer as much bang for buck as they used to. I was a huge Yamaha fanboy up until I bought my first Onkyo.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> That was the case 10 years ago but Onkyo has taken over the lead by almost two to one. Yamaha make a solid receiver but in the last few years they just dont offer as much bang for buck as they used to. I was a huge Yamaha fanboy up until I bought my first Onkyo.


Can you tell me where you are getting your numbers? I've searched for this to no avail.


----------



## Bass Hz (Feb 9, 2012)

3dbinCanada said:


> I've seen far too many posts of disgruntled Onkyo users who's receivers quit on them and additionally being slapped across the face by poor customer support by Onkyo.


Here's mine...
Hey I have had the same problem with my Onkyo receiver. I have the tx nr 609 and it cut on and shut off immediately. I tried all the diagnostics possible before having to take it in for service to my local authorized shop. I felt glad that mine is still within warranty until now... The receiver has been in for service since July 26 without a resolve. They have told me they have replaced 2 boards and a power supply but still duplicates the same problem. 

Im a bit upset now that it has been 5 months of not having the epicenter to my HT and there's no hope in sight since they won't just replace the whole unit. So im not sure how bad you want to keep your receiver, but unless I'm getting my leg pulled for a warranty repair, your better off moving on IMO. At the prices they want to charge you I would be selling my other equipment to pay for that repair in my situation.


With all this said I have also considered the 818 as a replacement because of the bang for buck factor.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Since we're venting: I've had 2 HT receivers, one from Onkyo' the TXNR1007 and one from HK, the AVR3600. Both broke within a year. Neither had good customer service. I got an Emotiva UMC1. Wow! That thing nearly gave me a coronary. Broke right out of the box essentially and they really wanted me to do a lot of trouble shooting for them--to see exactly what part wasn't working right. I didn't care specifically which board had issues, I just wanted a working unit. I also bought one of their big 5 channel amps. It's a beast, but it has an audible hum. Not too bad though, but it's the first modern amp I've ever had with one. $900 for a hummer isn't too bad in today's market. Now I've got a Marantz--their newest pre. Cost me an arm and a leg, but it's been working well for nearly a month. It has some minor bugs that I'm shocked still exist. Bought it local so I hope to have less issue with customer service. They can't just lie to me on the phone or not answer calls and claimed that they'd deal with any warranty issues... I have run out of trust. Emotiva told me to blame Hollywood! Although I get their point... Not exactly what someone with a $500 paperweight that stinks of toxic gas wants to hear.

Anyway, Emotiva had the best customer service I've dealt with--about 2 or 3/5 stars. The other 2 have been zeros to1/5. With Emotiva, at least you get a live person during the office hours that picks up the phone quickly. Some of them are earnestly helpful and are 5/5. Others... not so much. Hard to now where to go these days. Few others care about your problems or money/time spent.

Good luck,

Dan


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I'm getting the NR818, it's been decided  I've shopped around a lot and nothing compares to it at its price point. I really wanted to consider an HK, but their features even on the 3650 just seem lacking, especially compared to the 818 which seems to best all of the other $1000 choices.

For what it's worth, my current Denon had to be sent in twice for repairs within the first year I had it. The first time, all of the front panel buttons stopped working. The second time was when it returned from repair, somehow the center channel mysteriously didn't work anymore. On the +++ side, the same receiver has been running solid for 6 years since. Like I said, I would recommend a Denon/Marantz to anyone just from how happy I am with this old thing.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice! Loved the features of my Onkyo. They said it worked perfectly when I sent it to them. However, it made all sorts of popping noises on certain sources then my other receiver doesn't. I've had the same analog/stereo receiver for about 10 years. It's an old HK. Love it even if the tuner doesn't sound as good or pick up as well as the Emotiva or the Marantz. It just works w/o glitches or hitches every time all the time. Too bad I can't find one with the digital goods to do the same. 

Hope this works out well for you,

Dan


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I must have just been lucky throughout the years with all of my AVR purchases. I've probably owned 5 in my lifetime all of which were Yamaha's except my current Onkyo tx-nr809. I've never had a lick of problems with any of them. I have my original Yamaha purchase which is 25 years old that my daughter is currently using.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Even my Marantz has glitches--like if you hit certain buttons while in set up mode, you have to turn it off and restart it to get anything back up on the screen. It still emits the rare and not very audible pop when you use it as a DAC from the TVs optical out(my only out on my TV). The Emotiva would produce these crazy loud beeps that would make your heart race like crazy. Totally at random and at an increased rate the longer you left it on. If you used no processing, it wouldn't do it.

My uncle's Sansui from the 60s still works perfectly. You just have to use contact cleaner every couple years. I wish I could get a digital receiver to work like that, but I haven't been close yet. People tell me I'm just too picky... I guess I've found one I can live with. I just hope it finds it can live with me. Lol

Dan


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My old flagship 1999 Yamaha RXv995 is still working great, my brother is using it now. My Onkyo 805 bought brand new is still working flawlessly in my Theater. And an even older 1989 Yamaha E300u is also still working good at a friends house.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

I'll give you the money to buy my next one lol.

Dan


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

DanTheMan said:


> I'll give you the money to buy my next one lol.
> 
> Dan


LOL, I had a Carver Receiver 6250 that I had since new in 1991 that was still working when I sold it to get my Onkyo 805 I miss it alot but thats the joy of upgrading I guess.


----------



## magic (May 23, 2011)

For those who had both... How did you compare the sound quality?. Say the Yamaha and the onkyo.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Of the brands I have owned including Marantz, Onkyo Sherwood Newcastle and Yamaha. The Onkyo is the most bright and dynamic. Yamaha and Marantz were more mellow (soft) and lacked the clarity that I like.
I used all 4 to drive the same pair of speakers over the years so its not the change of speakers that was the difference in sound.


----------



## magic (May 23, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Of the brands I have owned including Marantz, Onkyo Sherwood Newcastle and Yamaha. The Onkyo is the most bright and dynamic. Yamaha and Marantz were more mellow (soft) and lacked the clarity that I like.
> I used all 4 to drive the same pair of speakers over the years so its not the change of speakers that was the difference in sound.


Thanks, I have klipsch speakers and was looking to replace the receiver. I keep looking for one that will compliment them nicely. 
Onkyo always had clear dialog but musically was dead sounding. Everything came across great otherwise. I tried marantz but couldn't take the remote. It was a 8001 I think. Everything I wanted to do I had to click the avr button first. Sound wise it was good. I can't remember how the dialog sounded. 
Yamaha I was always told it was not a good idea to match it with a klipsch.... At least pre Avantage I'm just starting to look again at all of them.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I had a Yamaha mid level receiver running my Klipsch rf-82 ii's before replacing it with my Onkyo tx-nr809. The combination was good before but even better after. I would definitely say it leaned a bit towards the bright side with the Yamaha though. I think the room correction software (Audyssey) in the Onkyo made a vast improvement in the overall sound with both music and movies. I'm sure the added power the Onkyo had didn't hurt either. I have always been a fan of the Yamaha line but must say I'm an even bigger fan of superior room correction software. I hope this helps.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

JBrax said:


> I had a Yamaha mid level receiver running my Klipsch rf-82 ii's before replacing it with my Onkyo tx-nr809. The combination was good before but even better after. I would definitely say it leaned a bit towards the bright side with the Yamaha though. I think the room correction software (Audyssey) in the Onkyo made a vast improvement in the overall sound with both music and movies. I'm sure the added power the Onkyo had didn't hurt either. I have always been a fan of the Yamaha line but must say I'm an even bigger fan of superior room correction software. I hope this helps.


I think after all of this I am going to pull the trigger on the Onkyo 818 and hope for the best.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

I voted for the Marantz just based on my own experience. Knowing what I know now, I'd go for the Onkyo as well. Let us know how it works put.

Dsn


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> Of the brands I have owned including Marantz, Onkyo Sherwood Newcastle and Yamaha. The Onkyo is the most bright and dynamic. Yamaha and Marantz were more mellow (soft) and lacked the clarity that I like.
> I used all 4 to drive the same pair of speakers over the years so its not the change of speakers that was the difference in sound.


+1 

Aside from the Yamaha I have owned the other brands you mentioned and came to the same conclusion.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Aww man I saw an NR818 for $750 at Vanns today but they went too fast for me to order one, the best price now is $850 that I see. $750 is just nuts for that much AVR, I may hold out until I see that price again.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Hurry up, this deal will probably go even faster:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ords&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-_-pla-_-NA-_-NA


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Thanks to Mike for the heads up, placed the order. $700 + free shipping! Aw yeah.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sweet deal!


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Glad I could help out a fellow shackster :T


----------



## magic (May 23, 2011)

fusseli said:


> Thanks to Mike for the heads up, placed the order. $700 + free shipping! Aw yeah.


I just hooked up my 818 yesterday. I'm really impressed for music and movies. For the low price you paid your going to love it. It sounds better than the 809. And the video. Quality. Looks better also. JMO.


----------



## Evoking1230 (Nov 27, 2012)

I myself have been researching whether to get a Onkyo 818 or Denon Receiver(2313). But after tons of searching, Im definitely going to get the Onkyo. 

I currently own a Onkyo TX-SR605 for coming up on 4 years now and I have not had a single problem and overall pleased with is output.

I was also looking into the Pioneer Elite's, (SC-65) as I heard this in person at a local Best Buy and was blown away by it(that and it was paired with a set of B&W CM9GB's), but too rich for my blood.

I currently have some Polk R150's all the way around and a CSR center and it sounds good, but I have been bit with the upgrade bug.

Im going to pair the 818 with a set of Acoustech PL-76's(L/R), PL-28(Center) and PL-66(rear surrounds). 

Cant wait! :T


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Woohoo!! Showed up today right after I got home from work. It didn't take long at all to setup, I only have four sources including network and a 5.1 system (until I build me some front height channels?). XT32 didn't take as long as I thought it would, and initial impressions are quite pleasing. It nailed my speaker distances and gains perfectly, set my mains crossover at 40Hz and surrounds at 120Hz as it should. Surround sources sound far better than ever before, I think that stereo listening is improved. I will have to fire up REW in the near future and take a look at what it's actually doing.

This thing is big! It dwarfs my poor old entry-level Denon and is about twice as heavy. The NR818 _barely_ fits into my TV stand shelf, I had to lower it in from above with the upper shelf removed 




Evoking1230 said:


> I myself have been researching whether to get a Onkyo 818 or Denon Receiver(2313). But after tons of searching, Im definitely going to get the Onkyo.
> 
> I currently own a Onkyo TX-SR605 for coming up on 4 years now and I have not had a single problem and overall pleased with is output.
> 
> ...


Welcome to HTS and good luck to you :T


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

That's a fine looking piece of equipment you have there! I'm sure it's a considerable upgrade in every facet over the Denon. Nothing against Denon but being entry level that 818 is no doubt an upgrade. I wish my 809 had Audyssey XT32.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

I wish my Marantz had 32 as well. That's a nice piece of gear you got there! 

Enjoy,

Dan


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Congrats on your new toy!!


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I love it so far! I'm appalled at how far receivers have come so quickly. The last time I was impressed was by a VCR-like OSD on the HK my friend got a few years back. This OSD, XT32, video processing, etc. is light years ahead.

Video conversion is actually what I loved the most about my old Denon, it converted everything to component video so back before HDMI I only needed one TV connection


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I am glad it worked out for you Russ :T


----------

